#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Музыка >  > > >  >  >  вопрос знатокам тибетской музыки

## Gsar Skyes

Уважаемые знатоки, скажите пожалуйста название этого чудесного трека.
Sorry за плохое качество, записывал с вебкаста на базовую звукозапись в windows'e.

----------

